

Show HN: Weekend project. Tool to help new Twitter users. Feedback appreciated - bpicks
http://www.tweetoptix.com/

======
mikejholly
Interesting. I can see how this may help out novice users, but you'll
definitely have to beef out the offering before it's worth paying for.

